# CCP vs Century Stealth?



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm looking for a new parabolic blank for plugging. Does anyone know how the action of the CCP 1-3oz compares to the Century S1?


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Or does anyone have any sugguestions on a parabolic plugging blank? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

I have owned and fished with a CCP 11' 2to5oz for several years now. nice parabolic action. I do very little plugging myself and really don't know much about the techniques.the few times I have fished it with plugs or topwaters the rod seemed real good. the 2to5 oz rating may be a little misleading. the rod is extremely versatile. It will throw 5oz's, but not very far. I have thrown 1oz lures pretty far with it,but it really likes 2 to 3 oz's
Recently I was looking at the description and specs of the century stealth, it was like they were describing my CCP.
For a while I owned a CCP 10' 1to 4oz, very similar to the 11' rod. I just didn't like the tip action of the 10'rod, it's a little stiffer.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks. Thats exactly what I was looking for.


----------

